# EMS Supplies



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2005)

Where is the best place to get EMS supplies: bandages, sam splints, etc.?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 7, 2005)

I've only purchased from Galls and Emergency Medical Products Inc (BuyEMP.com).

I think both offer relatively good deals, but I'm not sure I would buy from them if I had to buy supplies for the entire department, I would probably shop around a bit more.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

We use Galls and Moore Medical.


----------



## Jon (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 8 2005, 01:50 PM
> * We use Galls and Moore Medical. *


 EMP, Moore, Allied, BoundTree, Galls, EMS USA, - shop around, some have beeter prieces on different things

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

You just reminded me - we use BoundTree too... mostly for ALS stuff but I don't order that stuff - I have an "ALS Coordinator" that handles that.

I like Galls because they let me set up a direct billing relationship...  I buy online, they bill the district treasurer.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 9, 2005)

V.E. Ralph

I ordered by credit card at 2:30pm on a Monday, and the items arrived at 10:30am Tuesday. They sent the package over night, express with UPS-For FREE. That's even better than just plain old free shipping!


----------



## dlkelleytn (Feb 11, 2005)

Southeastern Emergency Equipment - www.seequip.com - call for better pricing than what is in thier catalog.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 26, 2005)

Boundtree and EMP merged, but both are still available

Moore was bought ough by Mckesson Medical, but is still around

Tri-Anim is a newer company, but Ill tell you what they have awesome reps who will bring anything you want for an on site demo, even bandages, and their prices are good


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 26 2005, 10:24 PM
> * Boundtree and EMP merged, but both are still available
> 
> Moore was bought ough by Mckesson Medical, but is still around
> ...


 My classmate does purchasing for her squad and uses "EMS Warehouse" ???? in New York. - She loves it - they usually beat EMP or Moore, when she quotes their price, and they send her samples of EVERYTHING new.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 7 2005, 02:46 PM
> * sam splints *


 Oh - and there are supposed to be new "no-name" but just as good SAM splints out now.

For half the price

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

Structural, Aluminum, Malleable - Splints are just about the greatest thing since sliced bread..

A couple SAMs and a dozen cravats and you've got yourself a kit outfitted for any off-road adventure. 

If only they cost a bit less; 12-14 a piece are a bit much, even though they are great. I bought a dozen on eBay for 9.99. I just have to stop getting angry when the ER throws them away. I wash the used ones and add them to my wilderness kit.


----------

